# Custom rate for inline wrapper?



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

What's the going rate for wrapping bales with a inline wrapper?

1.Wrapper only
2.Wrapper with a man to operate it.
3. Wrapper,man and skidloader.

Per bale plus the film cost.


----------



## KNFarm (Jul 7, 2011)

Wrapper only, my local dealer charges $3.50/bale with a 75 bale minimum.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

How about hiring a good natured guy with an individual wrapper?


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

The guy I work with charges 8 and he's there to run the wrapper and with use my skidsteer while I'm bringing bales to the wrapper. Another neighbor brings his own tractor and charges 9.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Widairy said:


> The guy I work with charges 8 and he's there to run the wrapper and with use my skidsteer while I'm bringing bales to the wrapper. Another neighbor brings his own tractor and charges 9.


Is that with or without the plastic?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Custom wrapper guy is $5 per roll, includes film. His tractor and operator. 100 bale minimum.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Also curious difference in inline custom rates vs singles


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Tim/South said:


> Custom wrapper guy is $5 per roll, includes film. His tractor and operator. 100 bale minimum.


take $2 off for the film and that gives him $3 for the wrapper,tractor and man.Correct?

I figured 40 bales per roll film


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm $11 for individual wrapper. That includes plastic.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Our guy charges $6.25 for inline wrapping. Includes film and him running the wrapper.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Hmmm,Take quite a few bales to justify buying one for rental,a new one anyway.


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

Those prices include the plastic. No one in my area just rents the machine and let's you use your own plastic.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Widairy said:


> Those prices include the plastic. No one in my area just rents the machine and let's you use your own plastic.


Just trying to break down the costs.Here I could wrap dry cornstalks more then we hay and it wouldnt require as many wraps so I think I'd charge so much bale for the machine + the film and put on what they want.

Stalks would be 5 x 6 bales so that would skew the costs also esp on the film


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> take $2 off for the film and that gives him $3 for the wrapper,tractor and man.Correct?
> 
> I figured 40 bales per roll film


Yes. I am not sure how much he said they saved in wrap with an inline vs single. I know he said it was considerable because they did not have to wrap the ends. With an inline you could use a spear and not a grabber like with singles.
Few around here wrap. Folks have always made hay and are comfortable with it.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I’m at $6 bale you use your own plastic on individual wrapper and you do it yourself. Best friend is at $8 I think on his new inline.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

A inline Anderson with all the bells and whistles is over 35,000 might be close to 40 now.

So at $5 a bale just for the machine it would take 7000 bales to pay for it.

Hmmm,I think I'll let someone else buy one for the custom bussiness


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

My guy wraps around 7 to 8 thousand a year. 4 x4s and 4x 5s. I think his wrapper is 6 years old. Not much up keep to them.


----------



## Mf5612 (Apr 29, 2018)

My son uses an in-line Anderson machine n charges $7:50 per bale for him ,machine n plastic.that works out to $5.65 US dollars.he does 5-6000 per yr.


----------

